# Protexin Gut Balancer or similar?



## floradora09 (15 December 2011)

Has anyone used their gut balancers, and which is more effective- the Bio premium or the Acti premium?

My 16yo TB is quite sensitive to the richness of grass, and since being on his winter grazing has had quite loose droppings. Usually these would firm up as the grazing loses it's nutritional value, but this year there is still plenty of grass so he's not settled down yet. I've seen a few recommendations for these supplements but is the Bio premium so much better that it's worth forking out an extra £15 or so?

Thanks!


----------



## catdragon (15 December 2011)

I've tried all manner of gut balancers for my girl, who frankly explodes on new grass. It's a case of trial and error I found. I introduced them very slowly (over 2-3 weeks) and stuck to the supplement for between 3-4 months. In all I tried pink powder, Actiprem plus, Feel Good 30 digestion and Baileys digest plus.

The best combination I eventually found (that she's been on for the past 3-4 years +) is Biotal Equine gold and soaked speedi-beet all year round.

In Spring/Autumn she gets a heaped scoop between breakfast and tea. In summer/winter she gets about 3/4 scoop between the 2 meals.

The speedi-beet is to help regulate the sugars in her gut and the equine gold is a yeast that helps friendly bacteria - I've found this to be very effective.

Good luck with finding the right one for your boy


----------



## floradora09 (16 December 2011)

Thanks for that catdragon, someone else mentioned Biotal Equine Gold so I'll have a look at that too. 

I have used NAF Prebiotics before (the short course version) and although they did help a bit, they weren't as effective as I had hoped them to be (plus a bugger to get down him, ended up watering down and syringing them in!)... so shopping around a bit


----------



## TigerTail (16 December 2011)

Provita Equigest do one that is literally friendly bacteria and nothing else unlike the naf products which are full of crap. Make sure you read the labels of everything you are feeding.

However Id be looking at this first http://www.thunderbrook.co.uk/gut-restore/ before starting on a long expensive course of powders.


----------



## TGM (16 December 2011)

TigerTail said:



			Make sure you read the labels of everything you are feeding.

However Id be looking at this first http://www.thunderbrook.co.uk/gut-restore/ before starting on a long expensive course of powders.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it is important to research the ingredients of anything you wish to feed to your horse - but, ironically, the company you are recommending doesn't actually list the ingredients of Gut Restore on their website!


----------



## floradora09 (16 December 2011)

Thanks, I've just ordered a month's supply of Equine Gold, as it looked like what I'm after and wasn't too expensive either.

And unfortunately I do have to partly agree with you about some of the NAF products. He has poor feet so I've been advised to feed him 15-20mg Biotin a day, and for over the last year I'd used NAF biotin before realising that it contained mostly grassmeal- and that Equimins do a biotin supplement which you only need to feed about half the amount of and is much more cost effective! 

Edit- TGM, thankfully Equine Gold lists the ingredients so hoping it'll do some good!


----------



## Archangel (16 December 2011)

Gut restore is essentially slippery elm which got the nod of approval from my vet. I gave it to my mare who had a bit of a gut imbalance and it seemed to help.  I also use Thunderbrook base mix as an allround balancer it is excellent!


----------

